# Fieldy's k5 strings



## daisychain (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi--Does anyone know exactly which strings he uses and where to get them? They're a gift and I want to get the right strings the first time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

DR Neons. And try Musiciansfriend, Juststrings, or Guitar Strings Online.


----------



## daisychain (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay, so I was in the right ballpark. What about gauge?


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 8, 2014)

daisychain said:


> Okay, so I was in the right ballpark. What about gauge?



125 - 105 - 85 - 65 - 45


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jan 8, 2014)

you are buying Fieldy some strings? I'd get him some Lo-Riders...


----------



## daisychain (Jan 8, 2014)

Ha.. not for Fieldy! 

Thanks guys.


----------

